# Going Crosseyed looking at my Pregnant Maiden Mare- Questions



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been reading all of your wonderful stories, advice and comments by all who are actively involved in this forum. First of all, what a great bunch you are, your stories, experiences and advice are fantastic. My mini Mare Rexina 8yo was bred to My mini Stallion Squirt early to Mid last Year. The exact date & month I am not sure on as they were paddock mates( and I mean the best of mates). These are the 2 in my profile Pic. As you can see Squirt is a lot smaller than Rexina. I do remember Rexina not coming into season again after the end of Feb tho I am not definite on this. I had her Preg tested at the end of nov 2013. The vet said she was 95% sure she was in foal. She then performed an ultrasound on the mare and said she could see the sac. My vet believed that she was between 3-11 months. To me that is a BIG timeframe to work with. The thing I have noticed a week or so ago was that she had NO reflex in her tail and her Vulva was nice and relaxed(you could even say slightly open) Hope Im making sense. To confuse me a little more last night I noticed she had some reflex back in her tail. She has a very small bag tho her nipples still haven't filled and dropped. Maiden mares do not go by the book I understand that. Has anyone had this happened before? Or if you have any advice re Pregnant Maiden Mares it would be very much appreciated. Its Summer here in Australia around the 44 degree mark so Im hoping it happens when its a little cooler. Cheers Ryan


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all any advice for me ? And would anyone know how to change the title above my photo "addiction free " I'm not sure what it means or how it got there . Cheers


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! Can you post a couple of pictures of her for us? Take one from the side, right down at her level, and one standing from the back looking down her sides....again right down at her level. That will help us see how "baby" is riding.

Your vet should have been able to give you quite an accurate date for baby if she saw a baby in there. Since she should only carry 11 months, that range is really nuts! LOL

Welcome again, and we look forward to seeing the pictures to try and help you know more about your little one!


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hi all any advice for me ? And would anyone know how to change the title above my photo "addiction free " I'm not sure what it means or how it got there . Cheers


The title above your picture has to do with how long you have been a member of the group, you can't do anything about it. It'll change as time goes by. As you can see Diane is a "Forum elite member" and has nearly 12,000 posts; I don't recall what mine says, and I can't see it while I type.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 4, 2014)

Chanda, you're an Elite too!!!

Welcome Ryan and can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you guys I did take a couple of Photos last night as I had a feeling you would want to see. Diane I will take some from behind today when I get home from work. I took one of her Vulva and her bag(Or what I believe is her bag developing ) I did a little more investigation last night re Rexinas Mother. Apparently you could never tell she was carrying a foal. it was only in later pregnancies that it was obvious there was a foal inside. My stallion was the same height as a 2liter milk container when he was born. That's about 30cm in Australia. Correct me if I am wrong but the first foal a mare has is usually on the smaller side of the foals she will produce.??

Diane I know that time frame is nuts , being my first foal It has added to the head spin and sleepless nights lol. Big Thanks to you all for replying , I have seen your responses to others questions and topics and I think you are all wonderful






Photos to come in a moment .. Cheers Ryan


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok Next Question How do I upload Photos ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

I have created a photobucket account but not sure what to do from there



??


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Ryan and welcome to the Nutty Nursery, glad to have you and Rexina aboard.

Re the pics, you may find it easier to post directly here from your computer (photobucket keeps having 'funny turns' plus changing its format fairly often so that it becomes a bit confusing. LOL!!)

On here simply go to the 'reply to this topic', then click the 'More Reply Options' at the bottom and a new reply 'page' will appear. You can post your reply there as normal but at the bottom it also gives you the wherewithall to relay pics from your computer to the post. Hope this helps!

Looking forward to seeing the pics - have you got a suitable place ready for her foaling - preferably with a close by place for you to sit in comfort watching her as she gets close, it's so important that you are with her as she foals. Also do read the pinned posts at the top of this forum - lots of important and useful info there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Anna , Yes I do have have that all sorted, Its just outside my bedroom window and I plan to be there wouldn't miss it for the world....... I have built her loose box within her paddock. She has never really been inside a stable and I don't want to freak her out at this stage. Ill see how I go with the photos


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 5, 2014)

Took this photo last night , hope this is what you meant Diane


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone ,

Does anyone have any ideas as to how far along she may be ? I will take the same lot of photos tonight ( which will make them a week apart). One other question I do have is how many of you have had Maiden mares that have slightly bagged up but not completely until after your mare has foaled ?

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Diane ,,

What do you think of the Pictures I posted ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning Everyone (Morning In Australia)

I took a few more pictures last night , don't think there is a lot of difference between the pictures and the ones I posted last week. I have noticed Rexina is laying down a lot more this week than last. Biting her sides , stomping her feet and swishing her tail that looks to have lost all reflex. One new question I have is regarding the movement of my mini mare during pregnancy. Has anyone noticed there mares struggle when turning in smaller circles, or when turning to walk off in another direction ?

Can anyone relate to this ??????????


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2014)

She looks pretty "slab sided" -- doesn't appear baby is poking out her sides. There was one here at the top of the page that looked like baby was poking slightly out the bottom left side, but not much. So, if you're not feeling any tail resistance, and she's doing any bagging up at all, I'd be watching her pretty closely. Maidens don't have to bag up completely -- we're always happy when they do, but many, many of them don't, so you can't go by that in a maiden. And on page 1, she looks like she's elongating nicely. So, I'd be watching her very carefully.

Biting sides and stomping feet are all signs of her discomfort as she gets closer.

Do you have somewhere you can bring her inside and watch her carefully?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 10, 2014)

She has bagged a little but nipples have not dropped completely as yet. They look like they are trying their hardest to drop but as you said may not happen completely.

She has never been inside so I am a little hesitant at starting to introduce her to that at this stage. What do you think ?

Her Paddock is right outside my bedroom window and She has plenty of shelter in there. looks like ill be sharing it with her as she gets closer.

Thanks for having a look at the Pictures Diane



Will keep you posted as she progresses .

Thanks once again, Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2014)

Ryan, the reason why we suggest that mares are inside for foaling is (apart from being able to contain them and to be right with them when they foal - nothing worse than chasing over a field/enclosure after a mare who is thinking about producing her baby without you seeing!) that as most will foal at night you can hopefully rig up a lighting supply so you can see what is happening/what you might need to do, plus if a vet is needed a dark field in the middle of the night is not the easiest place to sort out any problems. Could you perhaps start putting her in somewhere for short periods - give her her feeds in there - then let her out again so the place slowly becomes familiar and welcoming?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Anna, I should of been a little clearer in my last post. I just don't have fully enclosed Stables as yet as I am on a new property. The pony paddocks that I have are up the front of the property next to the house. They have within them a small yard with an open or loose box inside the yard.

I let her out during the day but bring her in of a night to feed her. I have been doing this over the last 6-8 weeks to try and get her used to the surroundings. She wasn't to happy when I first started bringing her in of a night until she realised that her feed was waiting for her .

Last night When I got home and did the usual check ( Her Bag, length and colour of vulva ect) I noticed that I can clearly distinguish her bag from looking at her from behind . I also noticed a change in colour inside her vulva. it has gone from a pink colour to a dark purple and I can clearly see the blood vessels as well.

she has no reflex in her tail now , I will post some more Pictures soon .

Cheers


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Ryan, can you find a way to block off her shelter and get her used to being in a foaling stall? Lots of reasons to have her confined. I don't know what the weather is there but you don't want a mare to foal out in the rain or other windy, cool weather. Foals are fragile those first few hours. You also want to make sure she's alone and not with other mares. I learned from Anna on this board that other mares can try to steal a foal or even run Mom and baby into the ground if you aren't there.

I've learned so much from this board so just trying to share some things that made life easier for me during foaling season. I love your mare. She's a doll.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks MountainWoman,

She is not around other mares , tho she can see other mates across the driveway. We are in the middle of summer here. Its been over 40 degrees a lot here lately (too hot). The nights are warm also. Anna has been Great in fact you have all been Angels





I have learnt so much , not only thru my own thread here but reading everyone else also.

She is locked away in her yard and open stable ( the open box is enclosed within the yard) sorry its hard to explain .

She s out grazing during the day then comes into her yard/ box for a feed at night.

Thanks for the advice greatly appreciated


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2014)

sounds like you'll have some news to announce real soon


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope so , Is the colour change within the vulva one of the final changes ??. Noticed it as purple last night with blood vessels very prominent.

Very excited I must say


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2014)

That is the last change I usually notice. But I don't check as vidulently as some

I usually check morning and evening

I would keep a close eye

have you been able to get any milk from her?

if so when it's sticky to the touch right away on your fingers that's another real close sign


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 12, 2014)

me too I check Morning and evening . No I haven't been able to get any milk from her, I wasn't sure because she's a maiden if she would completely bag up before foaling.?

Thanks



Ryan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2014)

Some maidens do and some don't --I wish they would all play by the book, we would all get more sleep during foaling season


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2014)

It sounds as though you will be seeing a new baby very soon Ryan. Do go and read the pinned thread above on Preparing for your foal so you are ready to help this little one into the world. Do you have contact with a vet or at least an experienced breeder just in case you need assistance - we always warn our vets that we have a mare due. Also do you have another family member who would be prepared to come over and keep you company during your 'sit and watch' stints - they may not be experienced but just having the extra company (to make calls for help or even just comforting cuppas during the long night) can be soooooooooooooo helpful! Are you/or is someone also there with her during the daytime hours as mares have been known to foal during the day sometimes?

Good luck - wishing you a safe smooth and successful foaling and waiting for the exciting announcement plus all the details and, of course, pictures!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll add that my very experienced broodmare didn't bag up at all last year so I was a little caught off guard when the foal came and the milk came in after the baby. Hope to see baby pictures soon and happy foaling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi all thanks for your responses so much appreciated





Eagles Ring farm - It would be lovely if they all played by the book. I agree, that extra sleep would be fantastic





Anna- I have my vet ready to go, I ring her every couple of days with an update on how Rexina is progressing. I only started using her at the start of last year. And she lives close to me which makes it even better. Even if she isn't on call or working when Rexina Foals, I am to ring her the moment she goes into labour and she will head straight to my place.

I have my mum at home during the day whilst I go into work to do a few things. I am also lucky that I have Breeders of Miniatures ponies that live two doors down from my house. Mum has their number and also the vets number should she notice the slightest change she will ring.

I am seriously thinking of buying shares in a coffee company



Thinking it should be called "Nutty Nursery Coffee" lol. I have read the preparing for foaling thread a few times now . Usually sit in the paddock reading it and sometimes read parts to Rexina (is that weird lol?)

Mountain Woman- Even the experienced broodmares like to keep us on our toes





Thanks for all of your well wishes, Im so happy I joined this forum, I would recommend it to anyone that is involved in miniature ponies





Ryan


----------



## countrymini (Feb 13, 2014)

Oooo, another Auzzie! Yay, Welcome to the the forum. Best help you could get on here. My maiden mare just foaled last sept and these guys were a massive help. Good luck with your mare, she looks about ready!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Countrymini, They are an awesome group on here, Ive been on this forum flat out for the last 5 months. I have learnt so much along the way but best part is you have someone to talk to, to reassure you and point you in the right direction .


----------



## countrymini (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes. Now we just need someone to help point our mares in the right direction


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Hayley you are sooooooooooooooo right!! LOL!! Very few of our beloved girls have read the "Correct Foaling Proceedure" book!

Ryan you are to be congratulated on all your foaling 'preparations', a lot of folks dont bother as they seem to think that there is no need, that nature will take care of what should be a natural easy process! Luckily everyone on here really cares about their mares and will do everything possible for their wellbeing and that of the coming foal.

We are so glad that you joined us here and we hope that we have been some help to you and Rexina. Tell your Mom and any other helpers that they will not have to wait long now to see the 'fruit' for all their support. We also hope that you will stay around and help us with all the other little ones expecting babies this foaling season - plus of course we shall require lots of updated pictures of Rexina and her baby over the summer months.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Anna Your very Kind



Of course Ill be sticking around (Im al little addicted to this forum to be honest lol)

I would recommend this forum to anyone that is considering breeding or just owning a miniature Pony. so much knowledge on here from so many wonderful people with a wealth of experience and always willing to help


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2014)

Not sure I've posted yet to this thread - didn't go all the way back to first 2 pages of it. SOOOOO, welcome!

Lots to learn and yes, great support here. Was a little disappointed to see she hadn't foaled yet, but they do indeed keep us on our toes. Can't wait to see your little one and keeping you on my list for easy, uncomplicated foaling!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 15, 2014)

Any news yet Ryan? Hoping all is well!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Anna no news yet . Lots of rolling during the night , maybe getting baby into position ? The weather has finally cooled down after weeks in the high 30's and low 40's . Will upload some more pictures tonight . Hope all is well on your side of the world


----------



## JAX (Feb 15, 2014)

I keep checking this thread also hoping all is going well.

ETA: Guess I was posting same time as you. So happy to hear all is going well.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Jax , they do like to keep us on our toes


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2014)

Good Morning All,

Another sleepless night at this end of the world. Lots of Rolling , Getting up little walks, rolling a little more, going for more walks, more rolling . I think I have had about 20 minutes sleep in total over the night. Coffee will be my best friend today





Due for the Vet to come out for a check up this week to make sure everything is progressing nicely.

Everyone I have a question that I would like your opinion on - The last week I have noticed a change in my mares movement. She has trouble turning to walk in the opposite direction . Tight turns she struggles with the most. She certainly is not in a hurry to go anywhere. How have your mares been towards the ends of their pregnancy. I understand all handle it differently and some will feel the effects of pregnancy more than others. Its a bit like she is walking around on egg shells if that makes sense.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2014)

It sounds as though she is uncomfortable because the foal has not quite dropped into the correct delivery position - tight turns are always difficult at this stage of pregnancy, but the rolling may mean that she is trying to correct the foal. I would have a word with your vet and see if he/she could come and give Rexina a check over sooner rather than later. In my opinion, too much rolling can be very tiring for a mare and she will need as much of her energy as possible reserved for the birth.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 17, 2014)

Had my vet out last night as I was concerned and wanted peace of mind for myself and also Rexina as soon as I could.

Re her movement - My vet explained , whilst she is not greatly worried she would like to me get a little of the excess weight that Rexina has put on since her last visit. A little to much weight on her topline.

She believes she is about a month to six weeks off




. This is a much better time frame to work with (the original time frame that I was given just before xmas was she was between 3-11 months as per my initial post.) Crazy !!

For me this is great as I will now have time to enclose the shelter I recently built for her, so she can foal comfortably in there and I can set up a camera for constant viewing closer to foaling.

My vet said the same thing Anna, too much rolling will be very tiring as is the excess weight she is carrying. All energy reserves are required for the "Big Event" and to ensure that she has it, a little weight needs to come off now.

First udder development should signal around 4-6 weeks due date. I first noticed significant development around 2 weeks ago , so hoping ill have a new addition in around a month.

I will keep posting pictures of her as I hope you will all stay aboard for the rest of the "Journey"

Cheers Ryan


----------



## JAX (Feb 17, 2014)

We will be here! Waiting impatiently of course lol!! Glad to hear you will have extra time to get things ready.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to hear that you may have a little more time to prepare, but if you noticed her udder increasing two weeks ago, then she may only have another couple of weeks to go - keep close eye on it!! Also I'm not too sure that I would want to be reducing the food intake this close to foaling - with my obese lot during the last month, we just feed a balancer plus ad lib hay over night when they are stabled. The balancer gives them all the vits and minerals needed without adding to the weight.

How about some more pictures?? Please!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2014)

I will take some pictures tonight and post them tomorrow



. Have only cut back on her green grass intake. She is still receiving her grain


----------



## countrymini (Feb 18, 2014)

Aw exciting! While we're busy waiting for this bub to arrive do you have a photo of the sire that you can share? Then we can play colour guessing


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 18, 2014)

Ryan, enjoyed reading your update. Can't wait for the baby!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2014)

Countrymini- sounds like a great game. ill post a couple of him in a moment





MountainWoman - Thankyou


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok This is squirt !! And you have seen Rexina . So what do you think She will throw ?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm absolutely usless with possibe colours so not even going to make a guess. LOL!! But I have to say that I really like him and I think you will be having a good looking little foal very soon..





Be careful about altering the amount of grazing that Rexina is getting - grass is the most natural food that they can eat and is important for both the mares digestive system, the foal's wellbeing and for milk production. It is also important to get grass into a mare after foaling to 'kick start' her empty digestive system alongside the 'mushy' feeds that you will be giving her for several days - as a mare 'empties' her system just prior to foaling, too much dry food following the birth can block the digestive tract and cause impaction. I would rather reduce her grain feeds to a complimentary 'handful' rather than reduce her grass intake at this late stage.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2014)

Me too Anna so will leave the colour guessing to the experts.

Rexina is grazing all day then has her grain of a night. I told my vet that I take her out for a walk and let her eat the lush Green grass around the vegie garden and around the fruit trees. That's the part she wanted me to cut back on. The idea was originally taking her in there for her walks/exercise but we would more often than not do more eating than exercise.

Anna I have to say , that last paragraph you wrote is exactly what my vet said.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL! Ryan. Yes, the care of a mare is even more important immediately after foaling and for the next few days - a fact that is often overlooked/forgotten in all the excitement of the new foal arriving!

And yes, this time I will agree with your vet re the grass - walkies should be walkies and not strolls from one patch of long lush grass to another! LOL!!


----------



##  (Feb 19, 2014)

Very exciting news! And Anna, I couldn't have said anything better myself!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 19, 2014)

Couldn't take any photos last night as it was raining. And thank goodness for that !!!. First rain we have had in the last few months. Hopefully that will put out the rest of the bushfires that have been sweeping the state.

Anna you make me laugh



This is the best therapy for anyone whom is lacking sleep and patiently waiting for the Big arrival





Diane its great to have you back , Hope you are doing well ( sending hugs from Australia)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 24, 2014)

Good Morning Aunties and Support team ,

I said I would post pictures weekly to keep you all updated.

I haven't noticed any changes for a while , but I do look at her constantly and think I need a set of "Fresh Eyes"





I also thought If anyone is good at guessing the colour she may throw - "Guess away "

Cheers Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2014)

Bay pinto?? Sorry, as I think I have said many times, I'm useless with colours! She's looking good - just decided to cook her baby a little longer I think. Watch for those teats to fill and point downwards and you will be good to go!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 27, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone,

Just a quick update on Rexina . Had the Vet out last night for one of my other horses (Knocked his Whither on something when tearing around the paddock like a racehorse which he thinks he still is at times)

Anyway, my vet couldn't believe the change in Rexina in the way she was moving around the paddock. The last few times she has been out to check on her , Rexina has been very relaxed , not in the mood to over exert herself, very lazy not wanting to move out of first gear etc.

Yesterday and the day before that have been the complete opposite - Trotting around , very alert , Lots of rolling then getting up and trotting off. Vet said to me - Ryan now is the time to start getting excited !!! Now we play the waiting game. Shes on the home straight.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL!! Ryan I like the sound of your vet!! Also I have often noticed that my 'lazy/relaxed/laid back' girls suddenly get an active bout when very close to foaling - I think it is due to the sudden influx of hormones etc., gearing themselves up for the supreme effort of birth. That's always been my explanation anyway?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 27, 2014)

Anna, Ill take your explanation sounds spot on


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

That's exciting news Ryan!!! I bet you are excited.


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2014)

Excellent and most EXCITING news!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 27, 2014)

I am very excited , Cant wait


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Good Morning Aunties and Support team ,
> 
> I said I would post pictures weekly to keep you all updated.
> 
> ...


Wow....that top looking down shot is familiar....that's what I looked like in the mirror last week!! Same shape, same color jammies!! LOL LOL

Glad the vet confirmed a pregnancy for her. Now I have to wonder, since we're the same color AND shape...should I be concerned?? It's been 19 years since I had my tubes tied...........


----------



##  (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## crystalsowner (Mar 4, 2014)

Both mommy and daddy [sire and dam] are cuties!! That is gonna be one cute foal. When it gets here. Hehe. I do enjoy reading that everyone is going through the same things are me. Though I think your mare's a bit ahead of my mare. Cant wait to see yours and mine now. LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

yes we are all on the same page. Rexinas nipples just DO NOT want to point down (hope she heard that) lol

copped a bite on the arm from her last night. She has been soooooooooooo loving for the last 2-3 months , easy going , relaxed etc. Last few days she has been quite grumpy, ears back, very alert, stomping feet.

ill take some updated photos tonight for everyones viewing .

Cheers Ryan


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, some ladies can get a bit "testy" in these final weeks. With the stomping feet, she's definitely showing she's a bit uncomfortable, which we would expect. Can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds as though she's getting closer Ryan - cant wait for the updated pictures.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

I would guess bay or bay pinto for baby! But I think you have a possibility of chestut or black (pinto or solid), too! I am looking forward to updated pictures of Rexina and baby pictures of course when the time finally comes





PS: I can definitely feel you on the going crosseyed looking at you mare! I too am having the same frusteration... If only our girls could all follow the rules!!! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 5, 2014)

Stephanie I totally hear you !!!! Maidens don't follow the rules, two very wise ladies on here (Anna & Diane) made that perfectly clear when I joined this forum, and they were sooooooooooooo true.

Howdy everyone here are some photos from last night for your viewing pleasure ( meaning if anyone notices any differences please feel free to let me know lol)

Also a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to the foals that have arrived .

Cheers Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2014)

She's moving forward perfectly Ryan - just be patient a little longer!!


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2014)

I second that! Unfortunately, waiting is part of the process, but I will tell you, that once baby arrives and gives you that first snuggle, you will completely forget the waiting you did or how long it took and how tired you got!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 6, 2014)

Ryan, I moved you to the top of my "time to foal now, mommy", since Mousie/Penny foaled that silver filly and Melinda sneaked a filly in on us as well!

Be careful about staring so hard you cross eyes though...leads to double-vision and we don't want you seeing twins!! ROFL Imagine having to update your thread with THAT!!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you gotten the vibes yet? I sent them via 3-day air! LOL, Hoping you seen 4 extra hooves very soon!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 6, 2014)

Thankyou all for your well wishes. Without you all I think I would of gone insane, not long to go now I hope.

Thankyou ladies for the foaling vibes xx


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2014)

Good Morning all,

Well Rexinas nipples are starting to fill. They are also starting to turn away from each other to point down. Ill take some photos tonight


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 10, 2014)

Won't be long Ryan. Hang in there!!! Waiting is the hardest part for sure!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

well gosh I'm late to the party aren't I, but sounds like I've gotten here just in time for Rexina to foal.
Another Aussie YAY!! what mini pony breeders are down near your way Ryan?
very exciting to see what she has.... have you done the ring test on her yet? have you felt much movement from her tummy? (best part of the pregnancy for sure!)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Cassie , better late to the party than never. Glad to have your eyes on board. I haven't done the nail test (YET) I have thought about doing it , does it really work? I am based on the Mornington Peninsula in Victoria. My neighbours that live two doors down breed not sure what there farm is called tho. I also have Littleton Minis and Kookah heights (where I Purchased squirt from)

Do you think I should do the nail test.?? I have felt some movement tho I wouldn't say I can feel back flips or anything. Im guessing its because she is a maiden and things haven't been stretched yet and that she was carrying rather high up.

feeding time and when she is having a drink is the most noticeable for seeing movement.

Its all very exciting


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2014)

hehe whether it works or not is besides the point its so much fun!!
It was right for the foal in my pic, Finn. ring test said colt, and I got a colt. for my mare thats in foal due august its saying Filly... fingers crossed its right (I'd love a little sister for my little man hehe)

oh very nice! I know of Kookah Heights, they have very lovely mini's! no wonder squirt is so handsome





make sure you feel under her tummy just in front of the edema, best spot to feel movement, and like you say just after eating/ drinking or late in the evening are the best times to feel movment.
good luck with foaling!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 11, 2014)

Morning all,

Will post photos tomorrow, had storms last night ( thought just maybe it may bring on the big event



, Not so ........................

We had rain which was great !!!

Cassie ill do the nail test tonight and post results when I upload some pics.

Have a great Day/Night everyone


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 11, 2014)

Ryan, nail test worked for me. Told me I was having all fillies last year and I did. Told me one mare wasn't pregnant this year and she isn't and it's predicting a colt for Madeline (hope so). Anyway, if you do it, post your results in the thread at the top of this forum too. It's lots of fun and we keep track. So excited for you and glad you got some rain!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok I will definitely try it tonight when im home from work .

So I use a strand from her tail and any kind of nail will be ok ?

Will post the results here and on the nail test forum


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

This nail testing is quite fun. It will be interesting to see how it works this year!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2014)

You can also use a ring if that's more convenient.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2014)

I took these pics last night Udder is up and down, up and down, same with the length of her vulva.

Couldn't do the nail test last night as it was very windy, I will try tonight.

Still think little Rexina has a little way to go yet , but I will leave it to the experts


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2014)

I know I should of done this when I joined the forum but better late than never,

Thought id post a few pics of my other "Kids"

Meet fitzy(White blaze) And Monte (Tear drop over nose)

Monte I have had for years and is enjoying retirement (The occasional ride around the paddock)

Fitzy I have had for 1 1/2 Years . I gave him a year off due to a tendon injury after finishing racing. He is a wonderful horse and loves to go down the beach and out on the trails.


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

WONDERFUL pictures!! And beautiful horses!!

I'm thinking you have a bit to wait, too. I'm hoping she'll take a turn and start filling that udder a bit while we wait!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh thank you for the pictures Ryan - you have two lovely horses there.


----------



## JAX (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh yes loved the pictures, now what about that nail test? Oh wait I forgot to check the other thread...



I will go do that in just a bit.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

I love Fitzy and the photos!!! Anxiously awaiting nail test results.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

I Promise I will try and do the nail test tonight when I get home from work . It has been sooooooooo windy the last few days, It would of said Pregnant/ Not pregnant and carrying fillies and colts lol.

And Thanks for your lovely comments on my other "Kids"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2014)

Nail Test Says COLT





Ill grab some pics tonight the ones I took last night are blurry.

Rexinas Vulva has been consistently longer the last 3 days ( no ups and downs in length) Her nipples are starting to fill but not completely pointing down as yet.

Its all rather exciting I must say !!!!


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2014)

Sound VERY exciting. Can't wait to see the pictures!! Sounds like she's moving forward nicely!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 17, 2014)

Yay cant wait to see if it "hits the nail on the head" lol ya I'm tired already


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking forward to those pictures - sounds as though she might be on the final countdown!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple of updated pics , Vulva and udder have stayed consistently larger/Longer for the last few days.

I have also decided to take the I Pad out to show Rexina the size of some of the other Udders on here. Hoping it will give her the idea that its time to let hers fill lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Good idea Ryan - let us know what she thinks!


----------



## JAX (Mar 18, 2014)

Please be sure and tell her that the race has started...


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how she responds......udder madness!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

Thought I might say hello and ask how little miss Rexina is going?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Sue, glad to see you here - congrats regarding Flame's confirmed pregnancy. Why not simply start a new thread here for her and let the old one on the main forum 'fade away'? Although if you give it a couple of days you may find that it has been transferred for you.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

The thread should be moved to our forum today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Sue,

Rexina is coming along well, she is very agitated and her vulva is really long. And staying that way thank goodness !!!

I look at everyones pictures on here of their Pregnant mares and I find it hard to believe Rexina is even pregnant lol

Maiden mares


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you tell her she was in a race Ryan??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

I did Anna, not that I think she cared. The only race she likes to be part of is First to her feed bin


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Typical mare! They are most interested in eating!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL!! Ryan - at least you know that she's normal!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

So glad to see you here. You're going to love it on this board and so will Flame!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, I've been away for a while - is this Ryan's thread or Flame's? Getting confused


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2014)

The other girls have seen this, but here are pictures of Tana, two years ago and a maiden, just hours before she foaled.





And, later that same day:



Now, just for reference, Tana is a big girl, she's a 38" mare, and definitely not a light, refined mare.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2014)

Good morning

It's my thread but always willing to share





Thank you Chanda that's just what I needed to see . Thanks for posting those pics


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

How is it going Ryan? Any updates?


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol this is Ryan's not mine


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

How about some more pics Ryan??? Please!!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, this is Ryan's thread, but we moved Flame's thread from the main forum to here, so you'll just have to find it! LOL

Yes, new pictures please -- we can't wait! You KNOW how we love pictures!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2014)

Good morning lovely people I will post some pics tonight . My horse is racing at Geelong today so I'm off to cheer for him . Got some baby sitters with horse knowledge at home keeping an eye on Rexina for me

Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooooooo - hope you had a successful result!! Which horse is this??

Cant wait for the pics of the lovely Rexina.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooooh, Ryan, NOW I understand why Rexina misunderstood what you meant by "in a race" when you took the iPad out to her! She thought you meant it LITERALLY!! LOL

Hope your biggie ran well for you, and Rexina rests comfortably then foals easily when you get home.

Julie in NC, USA


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

Best of luck and let us know how it goes!! Cheering you on.


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2014)

Cheering here, too. Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Good Morning Lovely people ,

Sorry but no Joy at the races Yesterday or in the foaling yard for that matter...........

Had a jockey on board that must of completely misheard the instructions from the trainer. Either that or he cant understand English. Not to worry he has only had 7 races and he has finished in the places all starts apart form yesterday.

ill find a Picture of him, he is 17.2 hands high and a lovely boy.

Ok, on to Rexina............... Apart from Ryan needing to learn to charge his phone , I could only get 2 photos of her. Will post them now.

Il will grab some more tonight when I get home from work.






Have a great Day/Night Everyone


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Here are a couple of Pic s


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2014)

Good Morning All,

I am going to post 2 lots of Pics for your viewing and advice.

The first lot I will post are from Feb 4th and the second lot are from March 24th.

I am having trouble seeing any difference at all , could be just my eyes.

Significant udder development was noticed by my vet on the 28th of Feb. Not a lot of further development has happened since then.

My Question to you - If this was your mare what would you do?

Do I get the vet out again to Ultrasound her (remembering I don't have an exact breeding or rough due date)

Vet confirmed she was 95% sure she was in foal and when doing the ultrasound confirmed she could see the sac.

She also mentioned that her uterus was not in the usual position if she wasn't pregnant. ( excuse my lack of knowledge on the uterus position Pregnant vs Not pregnant)

Ladies I could really use your advice





First two are from Feb 4th and second lot are from last night

Udder on the left is from last night and the one on the right is from Feb4th


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2014)

G'day Ryan,

Maybe get the vet out again for piece of mind.... I'm going to do the same in about 4 months just to make sure everything's on track



it can't hurt, let me know what u decide.

good luck mate


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Sue & Flame lol.

Im going to wait a bit. Thanks to Chanda posting a couple of pics for me I now know that mares can play hide and seek better than humans can.

Worked out that's it around 4 weeks since udder development so another 2-4 weeks to go.

Not sure that I want to ultrasound her again at this stage of pregnancy.

Im going to have a stern talking to her tonight tho about concentrating on the "Job Ahead" lol

Im sure its just a Maiden thing hahahahahaha

Still hoping some of the aunties on here can spot any differences between the pic .............


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol good luck with that



has there been any changes in her vulva inside & out?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes She was a lot darker inside her vulva color wise last night. Tho I wouldn't say it was a dark Red It was more like a dark pink/Purple colour.

He vulva is definitely longer in length than it has been.


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2014)

Well that's a good thing I just think you have a touch I've what I had a week or so ago...... It's called being very impatient lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan, from your pics I do agree that it is not easy to see any changes, but I think that there are subtle ones and, as you say, she is a maiden so anything is possible! I know you are watching her closely and dont give up on that, especially if her vulva is changing in colour and elongating. Many non pregnant mares can gain weight, giving them a 'rounded' look and even a 'puffy' udder, but I have never heard of an overweight non pregnant mare making changes in her vulva?? Anyone else experienced this??


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Not here, Anna. Her being a maiden just 'screams' I can hide well. They can carry and hide their little ones up so high, it very hard to know for sure. But, if she's experiencing changes in her vulva, I'd just keep watching her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2014)

Thankyou Ladies,

Yes I am continuing to watch her very closely. I took her out for a walk last night around the lake at home and there was definitely plenty of movement going on inside by the way Rexina was throwing her head up, putting her ears back and having a serious look and bite at her tummy. Good to hear that Changes in her vulva are not normally recognised with non pregnant mares, I hadn't heard of this either so great to hear it from you both aswell.

She is a stocky little mare, with a rather long tummy on her so plenty of room to hide what she's got in the "slow cooker" LOL

Will grab some Hoo Haa pics tonight when I get home from work ............


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Morning Everyone ,

I have a question for you all - through your experience foaling, what kind of weather do you find your mares are most comfortable foaling in.? Obviously conditions need to make the mare feel safe enough for the event to happen ,what have you noticed with your mares ??


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

MIne have foaled in all kinds of weather and storms. So, I'm not much good. Hopefully, someone has better statistics for you.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

"What kind of weather have your mares foaled in?..."



:rofl





Whatever kind of weather suits them!

I had one arab mare wait until after a snow storm and she was turned out for a few hours for some exercise with the other ponies... We arrived back at the paddock to find her new colt standing in a 3' snowbank w/ the whole herd in a 1/2 circle around the pair while mom was encouraging him to step forward out of the bank. Our stall had become too deep in snow to put them back in it together, so we loaded them into a trailer and took them 2 miles up the road for a week at the barn I leased our pasture from... Her next two foals were born in beautiful spring type weather BUT also right after storms had passed thru the day/night before.

Another mare did favor rain storms - she'd been a pasture broodmare on a large ranch and had always foaled out (think she had a total of 5/6 foals before I purchased her pregnant). Her first foal for us was a horse filly - born on Memorial Day during a terrible rain/thunder/lightening storm in the morning and she wasn't expected to foal yet and was out in the pasture. Her next foal for us was born during a bad storm as well - but she was unhappily stalled. That one and the next were both 1/2 shetlands. The last was also born during a terrible storm - and again she was stalled. Her owner at the time said she was unhappy - often rearing and pawing at the barn walls and kicking at the door while in labor. As soon as the storm cleared the next morning and they opened the door she took her new filly out and they couldn't catch her again until that evening when she was ready to come in and eat!

I have often named ours for weather or Holidays but really haven't noticed that they've specifically or consistently foaled either during or right after storms. I have had a large number that have surprisingly foaled either right at or before daylight or during the day.

I have found on mares that I've been able to track actual breeding dates, that they usually carry "about" the same number of days (routinely had one mare that foaled between 313 & 318 days - she had 5 foals for us and she always managed to be sneaky about it - even when sleeping in the barn with her). Others have consistently foaled closer to "normal" full size horse dates (around 340).

Looking forward to seeing Rexina's foal!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Paula





I Suppose its like asking a maiden mare when they are will develop an Udder lol - As you said "When It suits them"


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

EVERYTHING is when it suits them! That's why we get so tired waiting on them. Some of them are so sneaky, that I think they've read the book, and try to do something that isn't in it, just to try and confuse us! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)

Good Morning all,

Nipples are filling





When I looked inside her Vulva last night for a check up it was bright red , her vulva has never been this colour.

I thought Maybe last night may have been the night , But not so





Tomorrow Is April Fools day , Maybe Rexina will have the last Laugh after all





Ill Upload Pics tonight when I get home from work


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2014)

They certainly have their own agenda and don't
let us in but if we watch their body we can have some himts...lol
that bright red vulva is a real good hint and look at the photos of elongated
vulvas also, Diane had mine girls spot on with that
wishing you a safe foaling


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Wishing you a safe foaling too! Can't wait for the announcement!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2014)

Ryan, I had a mare foal last April and there was snow all over and then another foaled in the mid fall right before the snow fell. I just popped foal jammies on them and they did great. I think if I were a mare, I'd rather foal when the weather is a little cooler than very hot with bugs all around but seriously they just do fine. However, I'm so glad Madeline held off because I'm thinking when it's way below zero it's no time to foal.

Getting excited for you!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2014)

Hows she looking today? it cant be long now - really looking forward to seeing what she's been cooking for us!






The excitement is building!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Good Morning ,

I got home too late last night to take any pictures and it was dark when I left for work this morning. Mum not feeling too well so I called in to see her on my way home from work last night.

I did go out and see Rexina when I got home last night and her Udder was very hard , even her nipples were quite hard.

I got up to check on her every hour or so last night but she spent most of the night in the one spot resting/snoozing.

The last 2 days she has been quite warm and clammy around her Vulva and last night I could see a very clear sticky discharge from the bottom of her vulva. The substance is quite thick , definitely thicker than water or urine and was clear substance. Is this ok or should I get the Vet out ??

P.S Ryan Promises that pics will be taken tonight


----------



## JAX (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds like the mucus plug to me, sometimes clear sometimes has a bit of blood in it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Its really clear Not sticky like honey but thicker than water or urine .......


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2014)

Won't be long now!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

Time to be sitting up with her at night Ryan!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2014)

Absolutely. You need to make yourself a comfortable bed in the straw/hay and pee in the barn! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning Everyone,

Have a few Problems with Rexina at the moment , severe Laminitis and an Infection.

After seeing the discharge the other day I thought it was time for the vet to run her eyes over her again as it had been roughly 8 weeks since last check up. My vet had the day off so I had another from the same clinic come out.

She Performed an internal on her after we had a talk about whats been happening with her. Couldn't Feel anything inside............ Maybe she has aborted it somewhere along the way she says..... Or maybe she is carrying it very high up she said also. She also said she maybe having a false pregnancy.



:frusty



:frusty

Regardless of whether she is still carrying the foal or not, my main concern and attention now goes to getting this Little mare of mine , sound , Healthy and Happy





Im am still treating her as if she is pregnant but have removed her from the feed she was on and all Green grass. She is now on antibiotics and mild pain relief . All harmless to pregnant mares which I made sure of. I am now giving her higain Zero with no sugar and some boring Grass hay.

I will try and get on here as much as I can to keep you all updated But my main concern now is to get Rexina back to her usual self.

Thanks All , Ryan


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, whatever is hiding or not hiding in there, we're all praying for her health. Keep us posted on how she does with her 'new diet'. Laminitis is no fun for her or YOU, so please keep us updated on her condition, and how you're doing with treating her.

We're here for you!


----------



## JAX (Apr 2, 2014)

Ryan did your vet mention anything about soaking her hay? That will take even more sugar out of it and the lower you can get it the better for her.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

Ryan, this all seems a bit strange to me! Firstly the laminitis. Yes, some mares do develop a sudden attack of laminitis very late in their pregnancy or even over foaling, but you can usually see it coming from the way the horse is moving. A couple of days ago you took Rexina for a walk and commented upon her being a bit crabby and biting at her stomach, but you said nothing about her 'shuffling' along on possibly painful feet?? When out in her paddock has she been rooted to the spot (severe laminitis) or moving around grazing normally (allowing for the normal slow movement of a mare in late pregnancy)? However, if she has indeed aborted/lost the foal this late in pregnancy then that cold bring on an attack as any stress can cause laminitis.

Did this vet give you any comprehensive instructions on how to deal with the laminitis - stabling on deep soft bedding to encourage her to lay down/rest and also to support her feet - treatment for her feet (hosing etc) - a feeding regime (as Jax says to soak her hay will help to reduce the suger level even further), being careful that the sudden change in diet doesnt cause colic, keep your hay soft and leafy - stemmy hay could well cause a blockage and/or severe colic - soaking the hay will also get some fluid into her as coming off the grass will reduce her liquid intake. Dont forget that she can still have, and needs, her mineral and vitamin supplement/additive even if she is laminitic.

It is of course possible that she is having a false pregnancy, but your usual vet was almost 100% sure of the pregnancy back in February so must have felt something and I'm sure that you would have noticed if she had lost the foal between then and now. But maybe the vet was mistaken? Then there is the change in the colour of her vulva ................................

As I said, it is all most strange and i really dont have any answers for you, it is sometimes very difficult over internet posts and pictures to get an accurate picture of what is going on. Perhaps you should try and get your original vet out again to check on her - anyway I expect they will want to keep checks ongoing due to the laminitis.

Just remembered that Holly is having problems with her maiden mare Indy on here - not due for sometime she keeps developing an udder, another strange occurance!

Wishing you and Rexina good luck - how about some more pictures for us?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks ladies yes it seems very strange to me as well . This has only come on in the last few days . After we finally got rain the grass went bang .

Anna I wouldn't say she was rooted to the spot but she is having trouble getting around . The vet that came did talk me thru what was needed to help her in all respects from feeding to , bedding ,soaking her hay , monitoring her progress ect . I took on a friends welsh mountain pony that had severe laminitis . It took a long time but gradually got him back to his old self & on to pony club with a lovely new home .

I firmly believe she is still carrying a foal and will continue to care for her as if she is . You are very right, her bagging ( not that it's one to brag over lol) and her vulva elongating and colour changes just doesn't add up . The constant biting at her sides, tail swishing , rolling.

She's not a very big fan of her new feed ( I'm introducing it to her slowly) . But it's no sugar and best for her recovery .

Post some new pics tomorrow


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

It sounds as though you have everything well organised Ryan.



Yes it could have been the sudden increase in grass plus her late pregnancy that triggered the laminitis, but rest assured that, as long as she continues with her minerals/vitamins and doesn't develop colic, then no harm will come to the foal at this late stage from Rexina's change in circumstances, as foals are mainly just getting bigger (putting 'flesh' on) during the last month of pregnancy.

Looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 3, 2014)

Ryan, I was sorry to read about Rexina's problems but sounds as though you are managing them so well and she's lucky to be with you. I'll look forward to your posts to see how she is doing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your help , concern and advice . I know I've said it before but I'm very lucky to have you all . We maybe scattered all over the world but it's very reassuring to know your here for me & I'm am very appreciative 

Sun has just come up so I'll grab some pics shortly


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

This board is VERY special, and we have a group of wonderful friends here, that are all here for you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 5, 2014)

From experience ladies , what's the earliest you have had a mare start developing an udder from ??


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 5, 2014)

Ryan just now reading this.......so sorry your Rexina having laminitis especially when she is in foal. I think if you feel in your gut she is pregnant than she probably is. You spend time and see her everyday so you do know your mare and her characteristics!! Maybe the vet was mistaken since it wasn't your regular vet or perhaps it was just the position of the foal at the time of examination.I have never owned a mare that foaled so I can not give you any advice but can offer some moral support!!!



I hope she gets over the laminitis soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

To answer your question Ryan, we mostly find that it is around 4 weeks - I know a lot of folks say/work on 4-6 weeks, but with mine it is closer to the 4 weeks rather than the 6.

Hows Rexina doing - hoping that she's feeling more comfortable now.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

Same here. Hoping to see a few pictures of pretty Rexina, and to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Everyone ,

I took a few photos yesterday of Rexina, she is doing much better but it will take a while for her to fully recover from the laminitis. I have my vet coming tonight to look at Fitzy as he is very short in his action in his back leg. I must be very popular at the Vet practice I use at the moment as its starting to feel like a weekly visit. I will say I don't hesitate for a second in calling one out though.

Not a lot of change in Rexina tho there is one photo that I took last week where I maybe looking at a lopsided tummy or baby poking out but Ill let you ladies Judge that






Its been 6 weeks since the first initial Udder development and I don't think It has increased at all.


----------



## Flame (Apr 9, 2014)

She's such a pretty little girl, thought I'd comment to bump your post haha!


----------



## Bailey (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there any changes with Rexina.


----------



## Mousie96 (Apr 17, 2014)

How's Rexina doing?


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

give us an update.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone , happy Easter to you all . It's Sunday morning here so I'm getting in early .

Rexina is on the mend ( slowly ) each day she is moving around more freely . If any of the shops are open today I'm going to buy a grazing muzzle for her so I can turn her out a lot more without letting her munch on any grass . The people that I brought her off have been really helpful in her recovery , giving me some ideas and ways to help her back to her old self . Also some preventative ideas so this doesn't happen again .

If she's pregnant or not , well that's a different question . I'm waiting on a specialist reproduction vet to return from holidays . I will then have her look at Rexina . She believes she will be able to give me a definite yes or no to whether she is foal or not . At this stage my usual vet believes she has miscarried along the way and is having a false pregnancy . Her udder has stayed the same as in previous pictures , and I haven't noticed any further changes .

It' hasn't been the best for little Rexina during her first pregnancy , but I'm here to help in any way I can to help her thru it .

Thanks everyone for your love and support , the well wishes and your time to have a look at my thread during the many millions of questions I have had .

If it turns out she is not pregnant , I think it's time Rexina has a paddock mate in another little mare . If I wasn't told she was in foal in the first place , she wouldn't of been in a paddock by herself .......

Ryan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm so glad she seems to be on the mend keep us posted


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't wait to hear the news from the new vet. So good she's improving. We're all here for you and any questions you have!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

So glad to hear that Rexina is starting to feel better, bless her. And you are right - if it proves that she is not pregnant, then I'm sure she would love to have a new friend to live with, exciting possibilities!!

As for any questions, well I have to say that we are all continually learning new things and that learning comes from the wonderful folks on here who are prepared to share their horse's problems with us, then giving us the info on their progress, recovery, vet's opinions, treatments that have worked or not as the case may be, etc etc. So we thank you for all your questions, they make us stop and think plus there is always the possiblility that any answers given may help someone else, if not now, then in the future.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies , you are all very much a big part of my horse family now . So glad I joined this forum , I love being part of such a wonderful and knowledgable experience xx


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

We are so happy you're here, and that we can help in any way. We're all friends here, and we love to learn from each others experiences! That's what it's all about!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 21, 2014)

So glad Rexina is on the mend and you'll have the answer on whether or not she's pregnant. She's such a lovely mare I hope you'll keep posting photos even if she isn't expecting.


----------



## Mousie96 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hows Rexina doing?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Mousie96,

Shes doing much better, thanks so much for asking. Laminitis is slowly getting under control. She is moving around much better with ease and seems a lot better within herself. She has lost a lot of weight, which she needed too.

I have the vet coming out in the next few days for a check up. I very much doubt she is still carrying a foal. With the rollercoaster ride she has been on this year with the possible she is in foal & she isn't in foal and the laminitis to be honest im really just Glad "she is ok".

I have a friend that may bring their mini mare over for winter as a playmate for her. Think it will be great for her. If she is over everything she has been thru by the end of the year I may look at trying to breed her again, but will decide later on in the year.

Hows your little girl going ? growing up fast im sure


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds like good news for Rexina. How 'bout a picture or two of the pretty lady?

So glad she's improving, and a winter friend sounds just perfect!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone,

Had the vet out last night , just wanted to make sure Rexina is on the mend from the laminitis and for a final check on that Mysterious udder.

Well, I can definitely confirm that she is no longer in foal. Her udder has gone right down and whats left of it is confirmed to be more or less fat deposit.

Its certainly been a rollercoaster ride for her but Im just glad that she is ok at the end of the day. Ill start letting her out for small grazing periods and I have also ordered a grazing muzzle in case she starts to head in the wrong direction once again.

winter is just about here, so ill let this thread go to sleep for a while and hopefully I will have some good news with a possible pregnancy early Nov or Dec with the possibility of a foal for Oct or Nov 2015.

Cant thank you all enough for the advice and responses to questions I have had.





Ill still be around on here , love reading about how everyone is going and how the gorgeous foals are growing up. And why wouldn't I come on here when you can learn something new everyday





Ryan


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

We'll be looking forward for next year, and we hope you stay here and join us on the other threads. Everyone has experiences to share, and we're all friends here and will love hearing about Rexina and how she's doing! So don't be gone for long. Heck, it will be fun to see this thread grow and grow -- and adding to her story next year!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2014)

Hey Ryan I'm so glad to hear that Rexina is doing so well, bet she will be please to have some grass to nibble at again - although she may well feel a little frustrated with the muzzle (they are not good at realising that some things are 'applied' for their best interests!!)

If you want to let this thread go to sleep for a while, just using it for the occasional updates (I think I started my thread in 2012!), then that's ok as long as you dont leave us coz that we wont allow!! You are a valued friend and your imput is appreciated and enjoyed, so no going off and leaving us please!

Good luck with your breeding plan for Rexina, looking forward to hearing how it goes and to the possibility of welcoming a Rexina foal next year!


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2014)

Glad to hear that Rexina is doing better!! That is a great idea to give her a friend for winter. I'm sure she would like someone to play and hang out with! Hope your winter is not as long and cold as ours was here in Va. Keep us updated from time to time on how Rexina does over the winter!!!!!!


----------

